# Durchmesser Unterrohr Uncle Jimbo?



## psycho82 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

welchen Durchmesser hat das Unterrohr vom Onkel?
Ist es moeglich das Jimbo mit einem Thule Pro Ride 591 zu transportieren? (Traeger kommt nicht aufs Dach, sondern in einein Koffer-Anhaenger)

Gruss
Benny


----------



## theDaftMau5 (25. Oktober 2011)

Miss mal den Umfang und schreib ihn hier rein. Lässt sich mit Pi (der Zahl) sehr gut berechnen. da ich das grad in Mathe hatte, dürfte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (25. Oktober 2011)

Es geht nicht darum, wie man es berechnet odet ausmisst.
Fahre selbst ein Granite Chief und kann somit nicht den Umpfang des Onkels messen. zukuenftig werde ich allerdings auch oefters ein Uncle Jimbo mitnehmen - dies ist aber noch nicht ausgeliefert, daher die Frage. 

Gruss
Benny


----------



## theDaftMau5 (25. Oktober 2011)

Achso achso aschooo! Das wusst ich nicht. 
Buddy Wbster hat nichts ausgespuckt, ich würde mogem mal ganz unvefänglich bei Rose durchklingeln. Die Wissen, was zu tun ist. 

Ride on und sorry nochmal


----------



## psycho82 (26. Oktober 2011)

Anfrage hat sich erledigt, werde das System von Bikeinside verbauen und dann mit Adapter fuer Schellspanner, 15 und 20mm Steckachse arbeiten. Fuer meine Leftys einen eigenen Adapter aus einer alten Nabe bauen uns somit sollten alle Fahrraeder sicher zu transportieren sein.

Gruss

Benny


----------

